# Leaching 12v off 24v system



## lynnemabry (Dec 28, 2013)

We have a 24v system with 480 amp hours in 4- 12v L16 batteries. We would like to run a 12v line off of one of the batteries to run our water pump. Would this cause any problem for our batteries or any other part of the system?


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

how are you charging the batteries ? 
depends on how you charge them 
if you have 2 separate 12V charging systems to make your 24V, then you should be fine, 
if you only charge the batteries with a single 24V system, then it will imbalance your battery set and likely cause huge issues with your batteries


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Yep.. Don't do it! Get a voltage converter and do it the correct way.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Get a DC-DC converter. Trying to pull 12v off of a 24V battery bank is a quick way to unbalance the bank and destroy the batteries.

WWW


----------



## lynnemabry (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks, we will run it as a separate system for now.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

Or get 24v pump.


----------

